# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Помогите найти видео конвертер!

## Зён

Помогите, пожалуйста, с видео конвертером! Наш TV-видеоплеер воспринимает кроме обычного видео только Avi DivX. Смотреть на нём фильмы комфортно, но в Инете очень часто идёт Avi, кодированное XVID и др. кодеками, соответственно плеер матерится, что "формат не поддерживается". И, типа, облом.:confused: Вот если бы перекодировать в DivX, было бы супер! Ещё ему нужен размер не более 720Х576, не больше 30 кадров\сек. То есть, возможно, придётся изменять и размер, хотя редко.
 Желательно, простая прога на русском, если возможно и бесплатная или... :D

----------


## Cheechako

> ...простая прога на русском, если возможно и бесплатная...


Есть великолепная (при этом предельно простая и бесплатная) программа - VirtualDub. При небольшом желании легко находится русифицированная версия, ещё легче - подробные рекомендации по её использованию :)
 Если кроме перекодировки ничего не требуется - SUPER © / HandBrake / MediaCoder и т.д.

----------


## scooter UN

> Помогите, пожалуйста, с видео конвертером! Наш TV-видеоплеер воспринимает кроме обычного видео только Avi DivX. Смотреть на нём фильмы комфортно, но в Инете очень часто идёт Avi, кодированное XVID и др. кодеками, соответственно плеер матерится, что "формат не поддерживается". И, типа, облом.:confused: Вот если бы перекодировать в DivX, было бы супер! Ещё ему нужен размер не более 720Х576, не больше 30 кадров\сек. То есть, возможно, придётся изменять и размер, хотя редко.
>  Желательно, простая прога на русском, если возможно и бесплатная или... :D


http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video/
попробуй этот (бесплатно)

----------


## vadimvad

> http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video/
> попробуй этот (бесплатно)


я давно этим пользуюсь, конвертирует практически любые форматы и , главное, действительно бесплатно, настройки на картинке, поставь разрешение какое тебе нужно, битрейд  видео 1500, частоту кадров обычно как в оригинале  
http://narod.ru/disk/23512121000/%D1...D0%B8.bmp.html

----------

